# Is McDonalds getting better for pickup in your area?



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

One of the McDonalds in my area is getting on the ball. I guess they got tired of complaints.

They have the lobby open during the day and they have one person always dedicated to doing delivery orders and they help out other areas when there are none. Their nametag says Delivery Ambassador.

After 8pm, they close the lobby. This restaurant has the two drive thru ordering boards. When the lobby is closed, they put out a sign that says, Customers LEFT, Food Delivery Pickup Only RIGHT. You get to skip the line and jump right to the speaker. Then you merge after the speaker. You get to the window and the food is already ready but the delivery ambassador. Typically wait time when lobby is closed is three to five minutes. II think there is no delivery ambassador between 1am and 6am.

Anyway, any of the McDonalds in your neck of the woods getting their crap together? I know the owner of the franchise near me is killing it in sales with the fast customer service.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I only go to one, they always had their act together. I avoid others (and rarely get pings for others as I tend to stick in the same area). I like them lots - always a quick and easy trip. The tips are meh, but that’s almost always the case with fast food.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

A few in my area have been on the ball. The rest are no goes.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There isn't a consistent one in my area. Most are fine before 9Pm, after that, it's for to be a lot of moneyfor me to take a shot at it.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I only take the orders before the 9:00 P.M. door closing, on UE is usually ready or working on it, on GH is a little longer due to the problems they have putting the orders thru. After 9:00 I avoid Mickeys.
Overall the improvement is been notable.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

In fairness, I suppose there has been some improvement.

On the other hand, there are still two issues with the McD drive-thrus at night:

1. They need to go back to all day breakfast. Jsck in the Box has it. Why can’t McD do this like they used to before COVID.

2. The lines “our system is down for the next 30 minutes ” and “we can only take exact change” are difficult to take when you have people ahead of you and behind as well. You’re just stuck in line.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

They are OK. If I do have to wait it’s usually not very long. In the Dallas area they put the drinks in the same bag with the food. Which is nice.


----------

